# D7 visa and private health insurance.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

I searched for the answer to my particular questions, but could not find any answers, so I'm hoping someone on the forum might help.

As part of the D7 visa process you must have private health care plan, while awaiting SEF to ok resident permit. My questions are, when I arrive in Portugal, can I buy a plan from say Multicare, or any other Portuguese companies health plan, and then cancel my original plan?

Are they generally cheaper than say Safetywing? 

Most of them require a NIF, does that mean if I have a NIF I am an official tax resident or does that not happen until SEF confirms my residency?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Depends on the health Insurance policy if it will allow you to cancel it without a monetary penalty. 
For the D7 it is usually required to show you have paid for a full years worth of health Insurance.(Also need to show travel Insurance as well and again 1 year is becoming the norm required)
Yes Portuguese policies will be cheaper than International policies as they normally only cover you for Portugal.
Anyone can have a NIF, it does not automatically make you tax resident.
You’re considered a Portuguese tax resident from the date you change your NIF address to a Portuguese one or by being in the country over 183 days in a 12 month period, or by having a Portuguese home that is considered as your main habitual residence.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Mark427

Follow up question;

With regards to changing NIF to a Portuguese address, then it would make more sense to keep the fiscal representative for the year that comes with most of the online NIF providers, or is it required that as soon as you arrive in Portugal you have to change the NIF into your name, even if you are renting temporary lodging?


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

1st off the NIF is always in your name, it is the address that can change. It will initially be your foreign address, and then at some point you would change it to your Portuguese address once you have bought/rented somewhere.You could keep the fiscal rep for the year as the Portuguese tax dept only cares that they can contact you at an address in Portugal . The fiscal rep acts as the go between the gov and you.I imagine you could even just keep paying a yearly fee for a fiscal rep if you so choose.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Ah, ok, thanks for the clarity Mark427

cheers.


----------

